# Please someone save me from the cuteness!



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm dying from cuteness.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok caption time!!!!

1. The curtain was shredded like this when I got here.
2. Do these stips make my butt look big?
3. Mom, I'm taking a bath... No not facebook.
4. Look at me, I'm a dust bunny.
5. Ready or not, here I come!!!


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

OMG those are perfect! Hahah! Definitely fits the pictures


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

there is no help to be had from hedgie cuteness! The Dr. prescribes de-sensitizing yourself to it. You need to expose yourself to doses of hedgie cuteness on a daily basis until the "Awwwww" begins to diminish. This will probably take the rest of your life to do and there is no guarantees it will work!


----------



## Miakeresu (Sep 30, 2015)

saw this thread and *boom* 

*giggles* 
*giggles again*

they don't do anything special and they don't make any cute noise, I mean like cats and dogs... but, they are just overflowing with cuteness! >.<

when those bead-like eyes looks at you... you'll just fall in love with them again and again!!!

Question: is it normal for a hedgie to turn towards your direction when you call its name? Kyouya does this and I am curious.


----------

